# Webster Engine



## simister (Aug 10, 2014)

I am in the process of sourcing the parts required to build the Webster Engine. I have tracked most of the parts through W.M. Berg and have sent them an email to check if they ship to Australia. 

I have also found the points and condenser on the Napa Autoparts Website. They are for the 1969 Dodge Charger but I am not sure if they are  w/single point dist. as specified. I have the part numbers if someone can confirm that they are the correct parts please.

Condenser MPE AL869SB

Contact Set Points  MPE CS851SB

These are the part numbers off the Napa Webiste.

Here are the links to the parts.

http://www.napaonline.com/Catalog/C...Contact-Set-Points-/_/R-MPECS851SB_0092447824

http://www.napaonline.com/Catalog/C...stributor-Condenser/_/R-MPEAL869SB_0359811797

Thanks John


----------



## gus (Aug 12, 2014)

Hi John,
Welcome to Webster Engine Crowd. Same engine is very forgiving to machine and build.
Are you planning to buy the piston rings or DIY same? We DIY piston rings for the Nemett-Lynx Engine. Paul Swifty has just completed his engine and Gus is lagging behind due to time spent on picking up the cam milling art or rather black magic art. Cams done today with advice and support from Paul. Will be following your ''Webster'' thread.


----------



## Blogwitch (Aug 13, 2014)

Webster using the minimag magneto that I made.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8r9ivpUR0T8&list=UUbmnXOvtxx1wUp4fFjFLsfA[/ame]

No batteries etc to worry about, just run it.


----------



## bmac2 (Aug 13, 2014)

Hi John
Im just in the process of finishing my (well my version) water cooled Webster as my first IC project, and I can tell you this is a VERY forgiving engine. 
http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/showthread.php?t=23224
As far as the exact model numbers for the points and condenser I cant really help I just went to Part Source and asked got the cheapest ones they had. Rof}
One thing I will recommend is to use the Chuck Fellows carburetor. Its super easy to build (only 3 parts to make) and my Webster runs like a dream with it. You can get the plans in the download area.
http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/downloads/updated-simple-carburetor-design-295.html


----------



## simister (Aug 14, 2014)

Thanks guys for your advice. I was going to purchase the rings.  You have done a very nice job with your engine. All understood in regard points and condenser. I will just buy the basic single points and condenser here in Australia.  Thanks for the tip on the carby.  John



Sent from my iPad using Model Engines


----------



## gus (Aug 14, 2014)

Blogwitch said:


> Webster using the minimag magneto that I made.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8r9ivpUR0T8&list=UUbmnXOvtxx1wUp4fFjFLsfA
> 
> No batteries etc to worry about, just run it.



Hi Blogwitch.
My Webster ran with HT Coil and Contact Points. No experience using Magnetos.
Have seen the WW-2 ex-British Army surplus ''Matchless Bikes'' run with Magnetos. Just for fun will retrofit Webster to run with MiniMag Magneto so as to do away with batteries. The Nemett-Lynx Engine will run with electronic ignition as planned. 
Your engine ran beautifully with a slow ldle but steady beat whereas mine just manage to start and run like a ''ramshackle car''.:hDe:


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Aug 14, 2014)

I have the boxes my points and condenser came in from Partsource, manufactured by a company called BWD. Can't remember which parts came in which box, but one box has numbers 018-4126-8  A110P and the other box has numbers 018-1555-4 G120P   -----Brian


----------



## bmac2 (Aug 14, 2014)

Brian Rupnow said:


> I have the boxes my points and condenser came in from Partsource, manufactured by a company called BWD. Can't remember which parts came in which box, but one box has numbers 018-4126-8 A110P and the other box has numbers 018-1555-4 G120P -----Brian


 
Brian those must have been the cheapest ones they had in shock the day I went in.Thm:
018-4126-8 A110P are the points, 018-1555-4 G120P is the condenser. 
I wrote it on the boxes for future reference.


----------



## Blogwitch (Aug 15, 2014)

Gus,
By going to the 'Tips & links' on this site, you can download a pdf on how I built the prototype Minimag.

http://www.floridaame.org/


----------



## ZebDog (Aug 17, 2014)

Good luck on your build I finished my webster back in February it runs a treat.
 I got my condenser and points of eBay cheapest I could find


----------



## simister (Aug 17, 2014)

Thanks Zebdog,

I am looking forward to starting my first IC engine. Just finishing a stuart engine and then I will make a start.

John


Sent from my iPad using Model Engines


----------



## GKNIPP (Aug 18, 2014)

Could you be so kind as to direct me to the link in the download section for Chuck Fellows carburator.  I am apparently looking right past it or am just blind.
Thank you in advance.

Greg Knipp


----------



## kjk (Aug 18, 2014)

When searching for information in this or any forum, it is often best to use google like this:

enter this in the search box:

cfellows carb site:homemodelenginemachinist.com


Adjust the site name and search text for other forums.

This will find you the carb.


----------



## bmac2 (Aug 18, 2014)

GKNIPP said:


> Could you be so kind as to direct me to the link in the download section for Chuck Fellows carburetor.  I am apparently looking right past it or am just blind.
> Thank you in advance.
> 
> Greg Knipp



No worries Greg. I just had a look and you probably couldnt find it because its under Simple Carburetor Design. Brian Rupnow sent me a set that are more detailed. If you PM him your e-mail address hell probably send you a copy. If I remember right his daughter is getting married this week so you just might not get an immediate response.

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/downloads/files/carburetor-fellows-328.pdf


----------



## simister (Aug 18, 2014)

Does anyone know if Otto Piston Rings is still operating?  I have sent them a few emails to order
Some rings for the Webster but had no replies.
John


Sent from my iPad using Model Engines


----------



## gus (Aug 18, 2014)

simister said:


> Does anyone know if Otto Piston Rings is still operating?  I have sent them a few emails to order
> Some rings for the Webster but had no replies.
> John
> 
> ...



Hi John,

There is last backup. You could DIY your own C.I. Piston Rings.Paul Swifty,Gus and a few more members done it and equally good.
Paul and Gus made the rings for the Nemett-Lynx Engine. A very simple heat treatment fixture required. Piston Ring and cam cutting now no longer '' Black
Magic Art'' . Visit Paul's Thread on the Nemett-Lynx Engine for details.
See Paul's engine running beautifully. My engine is lagging behind.


----------



## gus (Aug 18, 2014)

Blogwitch said:


> Gus,
> By going to the 'Tips & links' on this site, you can download a pdf on how I built the prototype Minimag.
> 
> http://www.floridaame.org/




Now in Thailand. Looks like Gus have no choice but build Magneto as Minimagneto cost 134 British Pound!!!:wall: And this for parts and plans only.


----------



## simister (Aug 19, 2014)

Thanks guys. I finally got onto David at Otto Piston  Rings. However, it would certainly be a great advantage to make them myself. I will have a look at the thread.

John


Sent from my iPad using Model Engines


----------

